# something big on the bech.



## johnf

we have something big on Fort Morgan around bernard ct. been fighting it for about 30 minutes not sure what to do with it when we get it in. Any help would be nice


----------



## flukedaddy

live action!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Subscribed keep us posted


----------



## rfh21

Need pictures of the beast when you beach it!


----------



## jspooney

Shirkey! Do not get close to his mouth. Get him in and cut the line.


----------



## Tobiwan

sniperpeeps said:


> Subscribed keep us posted


This


----------



## MoganMan

Ray!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

best thread in a while!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

MoganMan said:


> Ray!


don't jinx him!


----------



## SteveFL

Loch Ness.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Get em Scooter!


----------



## johnf

Still making runs. Think still couple hundred yards out. Gathering a croud


----------



## flukedaddy

johnf said:


> Still making runs. Think still couple hundred yards out. Gathering a croud


 
What did you expect you asked for help!


----------



## Salt4Lifer

Now I have to stay up....


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Hold'em hook!!!!!


----------



## NoMoSurf

Well?


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

any bets?I got a dollar on a bull shark


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

Salt4Lifer said:


> Now I have to stay up....


hahaha, thought the same thing when it started


----------



## floater1

the suspense is killing me


----------



## floater1

might be jaws


----------



## old sneaky

Holy Moly what is it
//////??????? pinfish


----------



## Rjw615

Has to be the Loch Ness Monster, here on vacation.


----------



## johnboatjosh

In case you don't land it, It is customary to throw the offending rod/reel down and stomp on it. Just so ya' know....Now, what the heck is it?


----------



## below me

curious


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Yes wanna know


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

well there are at least 15 other members, who also don't have anything better to do with their life right now. thanks for not making feel feel lame.


----------



## MoganMan

Hahaha, if i'm not fishing i'm on these forums looking for posts like this!


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

I'm starting to question johns integrity.... is this a cruel joke and he's just seeing how long wewill all sit here?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

I think john might have been ate by the mystery fish. No response in 40 minutes...lol


----------



## NoMoSurf

My money says he's kicked back somewhere with a beer, laughing his arse off at us...


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

NoMoSurf said:


> My money says he's kicked back somewhere with a beer, laughing his arse off at us...[/QUOTE
> he does refer to himself as a hillbilly blow hard....


----------



## johnf

*Got It!*

After about a 45 minute fight we pulled him into shore. We didn't have a tape or a clue or a tape, but had a freakin' blast. Had a crowd of about 20 other clueless ******** out there. Got some help from a couple and some nice ladies from the USGS. My phone is dead but I'll post a pic or two as soon as I get enough juice in it. 

BTW He was released to fight another day. That was the only scary part. 

This is one of my students. He fought it most of the time. By the way I caught this read earlier. 

So far a good week at the beach.


----------



## johnf

Here we go folks, My first shark from the beach.


----------



## johnf

missplaced_idahoan said:


> NoMoSurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> My money says he's kicked back somewhere with a beer, laughing his arse off at us...[/QUOTE
> he does refer to himself as a hillbilly blow hard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is.
Click to expand...


----------



## missplaced_idahoan

nice fish! I'm about an hour late for bed, but nice fish!


----------



## Dragsmoker

johnf said:


> Here we go folks, My first shark from the beach.


Congrats! That's a nice one


----------



## JD7.62

What kind of shark is that? Looks funky and all flat!


----------



## johnf

Hammer Head. Didn't have much light and not a lot of good pictures.


----------



## flukedaddy

Looks like an overweight Dusky to me. I would have thought the dorsal would have been taller on a hammer that size.


----------



## PAWGhunter

Nice one!!!


----------



## johnf

Here's a better pic of he fish.


----------



## johnf

last one


----------



## sniperpeeps

That's badass man congrats!


----------



## tigershark

awesome job, how far out were you fishing was it casted or yakked out ?


----------



## johnf

Kayaked it out about 200 yards. Made to test run through the surf since it's my first time to take the yak out in the big water. That first time was pretty spooky, but after I figured out that the kayak floats on the waves even when they're big it was a lot easier.


----------



## Coastiefly

Damn, catching a hammer is one thing, catching a nice one is another...but, your first shark? You've definitely got the fever now! Congrats!


----------



## Lexcore

Now thats just dandy way to go:thumbsup:


----------



## welldoya

What rig were you using ? Lb test ?


----------



## johnf

welldoya said:


> What rig were you using ? Lb test ?


Penn 309 with 30lb @4425 yards of king cat fishing line, 6' .065" weed eater line crimped, 240lb swivel, homemade 6oz spunick weight, 240lb swivel, 6' 170lb 7 strand stainless wire, with a 14/0 circle hook taped up with electrical tape down about 8" on the leader. I used a big pinfish head and crocker head for bait. 


All stuff I learned on here. GREAT FORUM!!!!!

I caught the redfish on the same setup.


----------



## bamachem

Nice flathead. About 7' or so?


----------



## Ugly 1

The addiction begins!!!!! UGLY


----------



## Dragsmoker

Ugly 1 said:


> The addiction begins!!!!! UGLY


I always think you're calling someone ugly lol


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

Ugly are you going to be at Sykes this weekend.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty "live action" work & thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ugly 1

Dragsmoker said:


> I always think you're calling someone ugly lol


 nope, just me...........UGLY


----------



## Ugly 1

Chris Gatorfan said:


> Ugly are you going to be at Sykes this weekend.


 I'm not sure yet? I need to fight a big shark this week end!!!!! Probably somewhere between Navarre and Pickens on the beach looking to catch a big hammer. Sikes gets crowded with a bunch people who don't know how to use a trash can on the week end. Your welcome to hit the beach with us if you want to go. UGLY


----------



## andrethegiant

Dragsmoker said:


> I always think you're calling someone ugly lol


Lol
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## jmiller2502

johnf said:


> Penn 309 with 30lb @4425 yards of king cat fishing line, 6' .065" weed eater line crimped, 240lb swivel, homemade 6oz spunick weight, 240lb swivel, 6' 170lb 7 strand stainless wire, with a 14/0 circle hook taped up with electrical tape down about 8" on the leader. I used a big pinfish head and crocker head for bait..


you say you used a 309 i just bought one monday just wondering how you like yours


----------



## specktackler57

ita crackin.


----------



## mpmorr

Leave it to an Arky to catch a hoss like that on weedeater line.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf

jmiller2502 said:


> you say you used a 309 i just bought one monday just wondering how you like yours


It's a but slow with the 2:1 ratio but it pulled in the shark, red and ray with ease


----------



## kilroy1117

Best thread on the forum in awhile! Great shark buddy! Sitting in my cubicle feelin' pretty jealous right now...


----------



## Wharf Rat

Don't that make you want to go swimming in the gulf off the beach!!!


----------



## welldoya

johnf said:


> Penn 309 with 30lb @4425 yards of king cat fishing line, 6' .065" weed eater line crimped, 240lb swivel, homemade 6oz spunick weight, 240lb swivel, 6' 170lb 7 strand stainless wire, with a 14/0 circle hook taped up with electrical tape down about 8" on the leader. I used a big pinfish head and crocker head for bait.
> 
> 
> All stuff I learned on here. GREAT FORUM!!!!!
> 
> I caught the redfish on the same setup.


I'm not following you. 4425 yards of 30 lb test ? The 309 holds something like 350 yards of 30 lb test.


----------



## BrandonFox

welldoya said:


> I'm not following you. 4425 yards of 30 lb test ? The 309 holds something like 350 yards of 30 lb test.




Probably a typo, 425 yards of 30. Fantastic fish on that kind of tackle. Good job.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Nice!


----------



## fishninmysoul

If y'all are looking for a shark and can get on NAS. Go to the beach right behind the softball fields. I counted a total of 10 this past Monday. The biggest one looked to be at least 7 foot. There's also plenty of ladyfish and some kind of baitfish.


----------



## lowprofile

Nice scalloped hammer! been looking for a hammer since i got here in January. lol.


----------

